# omg there was a rubik's cube tv show!!



## iseldoff (Oct 13, 2010)

wow i cant belive they made a tv show outta the great cube!


[youtube]watch?v=qylmoubrdEo[/youtube]


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 13, 2010)

Embedded it properly.

I've seen this before, but I haven't seen an actual episode, is there anywhere to see one? Or is this a fake video or something....


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 13, 2010)

EDIT: those darn ninjas.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 13, 2010)

It was real.


----------



## iseldoff (Oct 13, 2010)

sry i dont know what i did wrong its my first embeding lol


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 13, 2010)

iseldoff said:


> sry i dont know what i did wrong its my first embeding lol


 
Did you read the rules and the thread that says "Please Read Prior To Posting Videos"?


----------



## iseldoff (Oct 13, 2010)

yea it said to put [yout.ube]the end of the url then [/youtube] and thats what i did minus the period i just put that there so it wouldent try and embed that


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 13, 2010)

iseldoff said:


> yea it said to put [yout.ube]the end of the url then [/youtube] and thats what i did minus the period i just put that there so it wouldent try and embed that


 
If you read carefully, it says just to put the random numbers and letters, not the watch?v= part. Look at the examples if you need more help.


----------



## iseldoff (Oct 13, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> If you read carefully, it says just to put the random numbers and letters, not the watch?v= part. Look at the examples if you need more help.


 oh i see ok cool thank i know for next time


----------



## BigSams (Oct 13, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubik,_the_Amazing_Cube


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 13, 2010)

UGH INTERLACE LOOKS SO BAD


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 13, 2010)

iseldoff said:


> sry i dont know what i did wrong its my first embeding lol


 
it's ok baby, just relax and we'll take it slow


----------



## DeathCuberK (Oct 13, 2010)

My cube does that every time I solve it. It makes it really hard to do an Avg of 5.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 13, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I haven't seen an actual episode, is there anywhere to see one?


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCzr-ySqHTc


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 13, 2010)

Did anyone else notice how fast that guy solved it? It would have been hard to find an actor who could do that.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 13, 2010)

oldnewsbro


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> it's ok baby, just relax and we'll take it slow


 
hahahah


----------



## Olji (Oct 13, 2010)

at 0:10 it got green/white/red, which is western color scheme if im not wrong, but at 0:12 it got red/orange/yellow.... am i obsessed if i saw that instantly?


----------

